

Show HN: Share your YC application pre-submission - mbesto
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/yc-review-easy-yc-applica/iaabjcinnkapjljmdfihgmkjoibckkjl

======
mbesto
Co-author here. Me and my co-founder got tired of trying to copy and paste the
whole application into Google docs (to share with our advisors, friends,
investors, etc) so we built a simple hack chrome extension to make it easy to
copy and paste the whole thing into Google Docs (could probably do Word,
Hackpad, etc too)

If anyone is interested, source code available here:
[https://github.com/philipdesmedt/ycappreview](https://github.com/philipdesmedt/ycappreview)

~~~
freetonik
Thanks! Got tired of copying and pasting as well.

P.S. Upon reading the title of your submission, I thought this is some kind of
public application sharing service where people could discuss each others'
applications.

------
thrush
some instructions on how to build the extension and install it, rather than
use the chrome store, would be awesome!

EDIT: wow, it works out of the box. just go to chrome://extensions, "Load
unpacked extension..." (enable developer mode _i think_ ), and then point to
the folder where you've downloaded the github repo, and you're good to go!

~~~
mbesto
Yup :) We only really open sourced it so it was easy to see we weren't being
malicious.

------
Suaveit
Good luck and thanks for sharing! Can this be used for any type of content?

~~~
philipDS
No, this can only be used on the YC app.

